# Shaft length



## slick (Mar 8, 2015)

I am looking for a trolling motor.
I measured from the bow to the trailer. It measures 45". I want a minnkota terrova. Is the 54" long enough or do I need the 60"?
Thanks


----------



## KMixson (Mar 8, 2015)

I think you need to measure the distance from the bow to the surface of the water while the boat is in the water. That would give you a better determination of what you need. The boat sitting on the trailer may not be the same.


----------



## 2sac (Mar 8, 2015)

You can always get the shaft shortened if it's too long.


----------



## slick (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes, I understand.
My Lund is an hour away and the water around here is frozen. I was hoping to get an idea so I could find out costs.


----------



## slick (Mar 8, 2015)

What is the recommended depth the TM should be under water? Inland waters.


----------



## Insanity (Mar 8, 2015)

Not sure if this helps or not. But my bow is 26 1/2 inch at the tip to the trailer. And the trolling motor is a 30 inch shaft.


----------



## slick (Mar 8, 2015)

That is perfect. Thanks
I can get by with the 54" and save $$$$.


----------



## kevin t (Apr 28, 2015)

I wish Minn Kota made the Terrova 80 I-pilot link with a 54" shaft. Ended up going with a 60" and will see once I get all the pieces and parts together how it's going to work on my Lund. Too long is better than too short...especially in a chop. I had an old powerdrive that would come out of the water on lake erie at times.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 28, 2015)

2sac said:


> You can always get the shaft shortened if it's too long.




10 words you will never hear a women say. . . . . . :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## 2sac (Apr 29, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> 2sac said:
> 
> 
> > You can always get the shaft shortened if it's too long.
> ...


For some reason mine is always asking for the pipe stretcher...not sure what that's all about


----------



## reelrusty (May 10, 2015)

Hey Slick!  I don't know how windy Iowa is on the waters you fish but here in windy Wyoming on large reservoirs you will use all the shaft you've got at times. If fishing shallow waters the depth adjustment is easy to change. Install the motor so the shaft is parallel to the angle of the bow to keep it out of passengers way.


----------

